# Makeup artist bassam fattouh



## kuwaitbutterfly (Apr 3, 2005)

the makeup artist bassam fattouh will be visiting US in April 15 if u have any questions ask the artist

[email protected]

or visit the website

http://www.bassamfattouh.com


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Apr 3, 2005)




----------

